
[video] Can These Revolutionary Body Hacks Beat Aging in Our Lifetimes? - highandflighty
http://longevityfacts.com/video-revolutionary-technologies-beat-aging-lifetimes/
======
highandflighty
Hi - I'm new here. Question: What does the * in front of the post mean? Thanks

~~~
grzm
It indicates submissions you've submitted or comments you've posted. Only you
see the asterisk.

~~~
highandflighty
thanks so much

